# Deer Check in and Processing in Mahoning or Stark County?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where the closest place would be to check in a deer. I'm close to Salem, Damascus, and Alliance.

Also does anyone know of any good processing places that are reasonable?

I haven't hunted in about 15 years and this is going to be my first season with a compound bow!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Triton Bill,

Check the back of your hunter regs. They are listed by county in there.

Here is a link, click on check in stations 2nd row left.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/default.htm#

By the way, my brother just got a new 2004 Triton, we are going out Saturday morning!!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I have no Idea but the most reasonable processing place I have found is my Garage  Honestly, after hearing the cost of processing a Deer i sometimes wonder why I continue to do. I wonder if they charge over and above for packaging and cutting because the price I heard last year (I cant remember exactly what it was) sounded way to cheap


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Buddy! I'm thinking of quartering and trying to do the deer myself and will get my deer checked in in Beloit!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

It isn't all that tough to do if you have the right tools and some help. You need a few large sharp knives, a skinning knife, a meat saw is also nice and a meat grinder is a must. We generally quarter them out in the shed and bring them in the kitchen to cut and grind on the table. You can buy basic butchering kits with the saw and a few knives cheap enough at meijers or wally world but the grinders can get expensive. Everyone should try it once but like I said at 60 bucks to process, grind and pack I don't know why I even continue to do it  If you do decide to give it a go research it online. There is some excellent information out there explaining what cuts come from where (Roasts, steaks and what you might as well just grind into burger) They could be a huge help


----------



## rich (Apr 8, 2004)

you can check deer in at runzos at westville lake, and pine hill meats in homeworth is where i take my deer. hope this helps


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I helped a butcher process deer for five years up until two years ago. If you have a garage and a sharp fillet knife, you're all set. I can do a deer in a little over two hours, from hoof to freezer. I've shown all of my hunting buddies how to do it, so now my phone doesn't ring off the hook.

You can buy a grinder and all the stuff needed to make delicious sausage at Gander Mt.

Sam's Club has great butchering knives for $8 for two in the comercial restaurant items isle. I've been using these knives for years. Don't waste your money on any that are more expensive.

you can google deer butchering and find everything you need to know to do it yourself.

Once you do your first, the next ones will take half the time, and you'll find better ways to spend the $70 you've been spending to have it done.


----------

